# Pique se va de boda con su nueva novia . Es un autentico orco



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Pues está claro que a Piqué le habrá gustado algo más allá del físico de esta chica porque, desde luego, no es el perfil que se esperaba.

barriguita tiene o se está pasando dulces o va a ser lo que dicen que está embarazada…


----------



## Cormac (24 Ago 2022)

Mejores carnes que la otra viejuna tendrá. 
Aun así, me da que en esa foto sale desmejorada.


----------



## angel2929 (24 Ago 2022)

Mefo a pique antes


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Ago 2022)

Si Piqué la cambió por la panchimorocca, será por algo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Pufff tremendo cranco


----------



## Viviendo Digno (24 Ago 2022)

Entro aquí porque me ha brillado la espada, me he perdido algo?


----------



## lucky starr (24 Ago 2022)

Frentemono y caramono.

La pareja perfecta.


----------



## katrasti (24 Ago 2022)

Pues similar cuerpo a su ex


----------



## Don Redondón (24 Ago 2022)

ya lo dije el otro dia, una gorda esperando a salir de ese cuerpo.


----------



## tovarovsky (24 Ago 2022)

La culpa es del fotógrafo sacando afoto cuando les daba el sol de frente y ella además no había tomado el Aerored para expulsar los gases acumulados en el intentino.


----------



## roquerol (24 Ago 2022)

Teniendo acceso a lo que tiene, si ha cogido ese "modelo" de coche será por algo.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (24 Ago 2022)

pues a mi me dá que la zagala esta preñada, por eso esta tan rolliza....


----------



## 4ken4t0n (24 Ago 2022)

Ande va con eso.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (24 Ago 2022)

O simplemente la chupa mejor que la otra


----------



## toniguada (24 Ago 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166333
> 
> 
> Pues similar cuerpo a su ex



  joder esa foto es demoledora.
En la galería del horror.


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Estando rodeado de modelos y chicas impresionantes si se ha fijado en una chica que no destaca nada físicamente es un punto a favor de piquetón (aunque conociendo su trayectoria huele a lo de siempre.... Novia/mujer formal catalana, de buena familia, etc.. en casita con los hijos y luego desfase con toda la que se le ponga por delante)


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (24 Ago 2022)

El descanso del guerrero frente a tener que aguantar a una " princesa del pop ".

¿ Dificil eleccion ?...


----------



## Perro Viejo (24 Ago 2022)

Espero que al menos sepa hacer lentejas.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (24 Ago 2022)

ni para putas tiene ya

ahora si que viene una crisis gorda


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (24 Ago 2022)

Esto en el apartado de economía. Qué huevos...


----------



## Cobat (24 Ago 2022)

Menuda palanca.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (24 Ago 2022)

Estos hilos son los que tienen éxito en EL PRINCIPAL.


----------



## kdjdw (24 Ago 2022)

Madre mía qué subnormales son los futbolistas


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (24 Ago 2022)

Cambio a peor. Y eso que Shakira no era nada del otro mundo tampoco, pero esto...


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Estos hilos son los que tienen éxito en EL PRINCIPAL.



Gracias tete me lo he currado mucho @Sargento Kowalski


----------



## Salsa_rosa (24 Ago 2022)

MELAF00000 panda de mariconazos


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> MELAF00000 panda de mariconazos



Que sabemos d sus pieses?


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Que mal gusto tiene el monguer éste.


----------



## Charo afgana (24 Ago 2022)

Parece la hermana, tienen el mismo careto de tractorianos paletos.


----------



## Orgelmeister (24 Ago 2022)

Te doy un thanks porque me ha enternecido. Ojalá tengas razón, pero... se me hace tannnn cuesta arriba.


----------



## toni90 (24 Ago 2022)

es futbolista que esperais un milagro? si fuera un emprendedor millonario se habria buscado una de 20


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Gracias tete me lo he currado mucho @Sargento Kowalski



Yo hice igual con un hilo sobre "la pedroche" y en este subforo esas cosas les encantan. En otros, apenas tienen respuestas.

*Sociedad: ⭐ La Pedroche haciendo dominadas con las lolas al aire [ · VÍDEO · ]*


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Ago 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166333
> 
> 
> Pues similar cuerpo a su ex



La Shaki se ve todo derroída, sinceramente.


----------



## elCañonero (24 Ago 2022)

Joder cona burbuja del papo, ni Piqué puede pillarse algo potable


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166318
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166328
> ...



Me gusta más que la pancha libanesa. 

Esta chica es rubia quizás natural, tiene sus curvas naturales, buenas tetas y caderas. Y lo más importante: es joven, no como la otra. 
A qué mas?


----------



## BART2022 (24 Ago 2022)

No se que le habrá visto


----------



## Gigatr0n (24 Ago 2022)

es como la chakira pero más joven... y seguro que no berrea tanto.


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Ago 2022)

Ya está preñada????

Goooooodet macho si que va rápido el Geri 

Le ha preñao el núcleo jajajjajaj


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Ago 2022)

Y otra cosa...piqué fisicamente dá auténtico asco..tiene unos brazitos de alambre que ni un crio de 18 años hoy dia.

está totalmente dejado fisicamente el pavo


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (24 Ago 2022)

toniguada dijo:


> joder esa foto es demoledora.
> En la galería del horror.




¿por? Bien buena que está



Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Cambio a peor. Y eso que Shakira no era nada del otro mundo tampoco, pero esto...



¿pero de quién hablamos? ¿de clara chía martí?









Clara Chía, novia de Piqué, sube un vídeo que muchos tildan de provocación a Shakira


El pasado fin de semana, Gerard Piqué y Clara Chía compartieron un momento romántico durante un festival de música celebrado en Cataluña. La filtración de las imágenes de la pareja




www.marca.com





pues la veo bien Goatstosa, en la onda de un cabeza hueca como ese.


Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que sabemos d sus pieses?






















que la quiere por sus lentejas dice el gavhinete de hejpertos de burbuja…


----------



## Biluao (24 Ago 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Espero que al menos sepa hacer lentejas.



¿Quién? ¿Piqué?... No creo.


----------



## socrates99 (24 Ago 2022)

Las tiroides,siempre las tiroides


----------



## Saco de papas (24 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que sabemos d sus pieses?



Juanetes y callos amigo.


----------



## user_tt (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166318
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166328
> ...



voto embarazo

es la unica forma que todo cobra sentido


----------



## terraenxebre (24 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Mejores carnes que la otra viejuna tendrá.
> Aun así, me da que en esa foto sale desmejorada.



Yo creo que la han preñado


----------



## 4motion (24 Ago 2022)

Espero que la Waka Waka le joda bien por gilipollas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

Vaya cranco 

Y esta es la de las fotos en bikini que corren por los medios?

Riqui le presenta las escorts más top de Barcelona y se lía con esto? 

Ni borracho perdido a las cinco de la mañana le entro yo a semejante orco


----------



## terraenxebre (24 Ago 2022)

user_tt dijo:


> voto embarazo
> 
> es la unica forma que todo cobra sentido



Incluso la canción..." Te felicito".


----------



## spamrakuen (24 Ago 2022)

Le ha preñado el alma


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

Espero que sea buena costurera y que le cosa que no veas


----------



## terraenxebre (24 Ago 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166333
> 
> 
> Pues similar cuerpo a su ex



Le dobla la edad, ha tenido 2 hijos y 8 vidas más de experiencia...no compares


----------



## snoopi (24 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Espero que la Waka Waka le joda bien por gilipollas.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Sale hacienda diciendo q va palante, casualmente al dia siguiente cuernos y q la otra se va a MIAMI.

Blanco y en botella. 

Es la excusa para no ir al juzgado en españa y ya se arreglaran despues si eso


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Espero que la Waka Waka le joda bien por gilipollas.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



A roto una familia por esta


----------



## Fiodor (24 Ago 2022)

No habéis visto a Shakira sin afeitar...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

Está a la altura de la Clara del prenda


----------



## terraenxebre (24 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> La Shaki se ve todo derroída, sinceramente.



Le dobla la edad, ha tenido 2 hijos y 8 vidas más de experiencia...

En 20 años subes fotos y comparamos.

Por cierto, letra de " te felicito"


Hablándote claro, no te necesito (eh)
Perdiste a alguien auténtico
Algo me decía por qué no fluíamos
Te vo'a picar cuando recuerde cómo nos comíamos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

Joder, ahora mismo debe haber suicidios colectivos en Instagram

Cuando salió el tema se puso Tuset, el bling bling y la traviesa que parecían todas Kardashian

Estarán tirándose de los pelos de ver contra la que han perdido


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

En serio, esto es malo para el negocio

Quién coño va a querer pagar cubatas a 20€ para acabar con un orco?

A ver, si piqué ha acabado con eso, que podemos esperar los que no tenemos su posición?


----------



## espantapájaros (24 Ago 2022)

Parece maja


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

Se parece a la de la única foto "fiable" de la chica que en teoría se la sacaron celebrando su cumpleaños en Kosmos 

Y ya en esa foto llamaba la atención la americana kingsize


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Así están los hijos de pique . El niñato ha destrozado una familia. Los hijos tiene pinta que van elegir a su madre. Una separación queda en la psique de los chavales toda la vida .


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166624
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166627
> 
> ...



Joder es que no son planos, es que es una pvta mierda de tia


----------



## chortinator (24 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Mejores carnes que la otra viejuna tendrá.
> Aun así, me da que en esa foto sale desmejorada.



La otrra vieja le dejaba ponerle los cuernos con unas y otras, con tal de que estuviese a su lado y se la follase de vez en cuando. No tenia mal negocio el pique


----------



## Maddie (24 Ago 2022)

Se ve sucia y descuidada, para tener 23 aparenta 10 años más, sus fotos de Instagram tienen más filtro que foto y no le da ni para ir a la peluquería a peinarse ese cabello tan poco sano. Inexplicable hasta que piensas en el CI de Piqué y hasta que ves la barriga que lleva, para mí que está preñada.


----------



## bondiappcc (24 Ago 2022)

A ver si el amor tiene algo que ver en este asunto.


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> La otrra vieja le dejaba ponerle los cuernos con unas y otras, con tal de que estuviese a su lado y se la follase de vez en cuando. No tenia mal negocio el pique



Así es .Debía separarse cuando los hijos fueran mayores ha destrozado una familia .


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (24 Ago 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166333
> 
> 
> Pues similar cuerpo a su ex



Pero la ex tiene la cartera cicladisima y esta es una muerta de hambre.

Tarzán ha pillado una liana mala y se va a pegar una hostia.


----------



## terraenxebre (24 Ago 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> La otrra vieja le dejaba ponerle los cuernos con unas y otras, con tal de que estuviese a su lado y se la follase de vez en cuando. No tenia mal negocio el pique



Hasta que la preño...esa era la.linea roja


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> A ver si el amor tiene algo que ver en este asunto.



El día que Ramos deje a Pilarín, se irá a por un bellezón o se buscará una Chía?


----------



## usuario baneado (24 Ago 2022)

El poder de un xoxo prieto


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Se ve sucia y descuidada, para tener 23 aparenta 10 años más, sus fotos de Instagram tienen más filtro que foto y no le da ni para ir a la peluquería a peinarse ese cabello tan poco sano. Inexplicable hasta que piensas en el CI de Piqué y hasta que ves la barriga que lleva, para mí que está preñada.



Hay tías de 33 y hasta 38, notablemente mejores.


----------



## terraenxebre (24 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166628
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Eso es de primero de ginecología rosa...ahí hay bombo


----------



## Poseidón (24 Ago 2022)

Pique tiene que ser maricon, no hay otra explicación


----------



## Topacio (24 Ago 2022)

Joder, si él con el status que tiene ha elegido eso, imaginaros el resto


----------



## terraenxebre (24 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pique tiene que ser maricon, no hay otra explicación



La explicación de esa tontería que ha hecho es que es catalán y pro independencia, ya tiene ocupadas todas sus neuronas


----------



## terraenxebre (24 Ago 2022)

Ld


Patatas bravas dijo:


> Así están los hijos de pique . El niñato ha destrozado una familia. Los hijos tiene pinta que van elegir a su madre. Una separación queda en la psique de los chavales toda la vida .
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166622



Le da 3 vueltas como mujer y 5 como persona.

Shakira es la lista.


----------



## Hairat4ever (24 Ago 2022)

Creo que la chavala ha escogido el vestido más feo de missoni...


----------



## Maddie (24 Ago 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> La explicación de esa tontería que ha hecho es que es catalán y pro independencia, ya tiene ocupadas todas sus neuronas



Quizá piense que ahora sí hará niños de una raza superior con otra tractoriana indepe igual que él. Está honrando sus principios y tal.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Quizá piense que ahora sí hará niños de una raza superior con otra tractoriana indepe igual que él. Está honrando sus principios y tal.



Pero con el insta en castellano


----------



## Maddie (24 Ago 2022)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> Creo que la chavala ha escogido el vestido más feo de missoni...



Me dices que lo compró en Carrefour con un billete de 10 y que le dieron cambio y me lo creo. En verdad es Missoni?? Se ve de una calidad ínfima, claro que tampoco ayuda la chica con esos pelos y esa postura.

La foto esa con la americana blanca ya me decía que lo del insta eran solo filtros. La pobre no se puede poner ni aceite en el cabello de frito de proto charo.


----------



## Hairat4ever (24 Ago 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Me dices que lo compró en Carrefour con un billete de 10 y que le dieron cambio y me lo creo. En verdad es Missoni??



Búscalo, he mirado por curiosidad. Y será bonito pero no le luce. El cupro es un material muy chulo tengo algún pantalón de ese material en la tienda.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (24 Ago 2022)

Yo no es por malmeter, pero también se parece un poco a éste...


----------



## terraenxebre (24 Ago 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Quizá piense que ahora sí hará niños de una raza superior con otra tractoriana indepe igual que él. Está honrando sus principios y tal.



El segundo apellido de Shakira es Ripoll


Shakira Isabel Mebarak Ripoll


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ago 2022)

Madre mia, ni siendo millonario y famosos se lleva buenas tías.


----------



## Pepeprisas (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166318
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166328
> ...



Echa de menos a Puyol


----------



## joser_jr (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166318
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166328
> ...



En las fotos de posado, parece que la chica está muy bien.

Cualquier mujer en una foto no posada puede salir mucho mas fea que en la típica foto instagramera. Os habéis acostumbrado tanto a ver mujeres en sus fotos de postureo que se os olvida como son las mujeres (y los hombres) en la realidad (o en una mala foto).

PD: De la misma Shakira también podras encontrar posados donde parece un 10 (mucho mas atractiva de lo que realmente es) y fotos mal pilladas donde parece fea (lo que, por supuesto, no es).


----------



## Maddie (24 Ago 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> El segundo apellido de Shakira es Ripoll



Pero es colombiana y seguro que no lloró cuando la independansia de 40 segundos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (24 Ago 2022)

Esas ojeronas con 23 años y yendo arreglada a una boda? 
nos pasamos anoche con la farlopa?


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (24 Ago 2022)

Pero vamos a ver, si estaba con una de 45 años, ya era raro algo así siendo futbolista y millonario,... 
Pero como aguantar a una de 45 es la muerte en vida, pues la primera un poco más joven que se le haya cruzada, palante.


----------



## eltonelero (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Así están los hijos de pique . El niñato ha destrozado una familia. Los hijos tiene pinta que van elegir a su madre. Una separación queda en la psique de los chavales toda la vida .
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166622



el 99% de las veces es la empoderada quien da rienda suelta a su chochito, y los medios hasta celebran el empoderamiento mientras el hombre se hunde en la miseria. Para una vez que es al contrario….y encima que a Shakira no le van a tocar ni un centimo


----------



## sirpask (24 Ago 2022)

Esa la ha elegido Shakira.


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> Búscalo, he mirado por curiosidad. Y será bonito pero no le luce. El cupro es un material muy chulo tengo algún pantalón de ese material en la tienda.



Trabajas en Zara que guay tía .


----------



## alexforum (24 Ago 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, si estaba con una de 45 años, ya era raro algo así siendo futbolista y millonario,...
> Pero como aguantar a una de 45 es la muerte en vida, pues la primera un poco más joven que se le haya cruzada, palante.



A ver puede ser que al tio le mole ese rollo. Yo tenia un conocido al que le molaban las gordas.

A lo mejor al tio una fulana megatop no le pone nada, y le va mas el rollo de follarse bichos.


----------



## Evolucionista (24 Ago 2022)

Alucino con la falta de sensibilidad que tienen muchos y muchas cambiando de pareja tras cortar con la anterior después de años de relación y con hijos menores por medio. Son como sismios fornicadores sin escrúpulos. Lo que sufran los hijos con la separación no importa y los nuevos intrusos "familiares" les importa un rábano. "Los niños se adaptan", dicen.


----------



## César Borgia (24 Ago 2022)

Orco dice, cien veces mejor que la payoponi.


----------



## Hairat4ever (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Trabajas en Zara que guay tía .



Nop,es una casa pequeña, sólo cuatro tiendas. Pero si, es muy guay, trabajo cómodo, la jefa no pasa, no aguanto a nadie... Estoy contenta igual ,que tú!


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pique tiene que ser maricon, no hay otra explicación



@EL PERR0 RR0


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Acabo de verle la tripa comparado con el Instagram, y está de dos meses, ya os lo digo


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Acabo de verle la tripa comparado con el Instagram, y está de dos meses, ya os lo digo



Te las pelado con el Instagram


----------



## Palpatine (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166318
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166328
> ...



Seguro que la chupa con fuerza


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Te las pelado con el Instagram



Ya vengo pajeado con Gabbie Carter


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Seguro que la chupa con fuerza



Fruición, se dice fruición.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Seguro que la chupa con fuerza



Para cazar posicionado la chupan como si no hubiera mañana, una vez pillado ya es otra historia...


----------



## Palpatine (24 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Fruición, se dice fruición.



Que te la chupe una short prieta por muy fea que sea con fuerza mirandote a los ogos es algo que no te va a dar la vieja enana con 50 tacos y coño holgado


----------



## Palpatine (24 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Para cazar posicionado la chupan como si no hubiera mañana, una vez pillado ya es otra historia...



No te digo que no, ya está en que el tio en cuestión sea un beta y no un alfa


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Que te la chupe una short prieta por muy fea que sea con fuerza mirandote a los ogos es algo que no te va a dar la vieja enana con 50 tacos y coño holgado



Cierto es, pero vaya cranco.


----------



## Alberto1989 (24 Ago 2022)

Este tio más tonto ya no puede ser, ni esforzandote.


----------



## PACOJONES (24 Ago 2022)

yo comparto olas con la Shakira y sin vestir ni maquillar tampoco es un pivon


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Orco pero tiene pinta de trabajadora,educada ,sumisa ,buena madre ,enamorada ,que te limpia los calzoncillos y te revienta en la vida íntima 

La prefiero a una shortina bella


----------



## Guillotin (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Juanchufri (24 Ago 2022)

Entre la de Casillas y esta, gensanta cómo está el patio.


----------



## magnificent (24 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Mejores carnes que la otra viejuna tendrá.
> Aun así, me da que en esa foto sale desmejorada.



En esa foto sale como realmente es, sin filtros ni sombras de Putagram 

Es simplemente la hezpañola media, otra petarda que se ha hecho rica gracias a un hombre


----------



## Visilleras (24 Ago 2022)

O a lo mejor es que a uno de los dos, (o a los dos), no le gustan los del sexo contrario, y están juntos para disimular


----------



## escudero (24 Ago 2022)

pues yo creo que es porque a la panchi no consiguió que le hablase en catalan... lo mismo esta es catalufa, eso le pondra a al subnormal este


----------



## sepultada en guano (24 Ago 2022)

Lo que importa es el alma.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (24 Ago 2022)

POr algo se habra quedao con el craco , igual esta hasta la polla de las perdona vidass


----------



## Sr Julian (24 Ago 2022)

El Piker es tonto, no se de que se sorprende la gente. 
Aunque creo que a la Piker lo que verdaderamente le gusta es el Ibrainmovil.


----------



## Omegatron (24 Ago 2022)

Para tener prole independentista debe procrear con algún bicho feo.


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

Igual le da en la cama lo que la panchita no le daba. De todas formas, el gusto por las mujeres de Piqué da para una tesis universitaria.


----------



## Kill33r (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166318
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166328
> ...



Y esa 110 copa D?

La desestimas?

Obvias un suelo pélvico sin desprender y con buen empaque turgente? 

Eres gay?


----------



## SolyCalma (24 Ago 2022)

No esta tan mal joder, a lo mejor es que tiene rabo, de ahi que Pique la haya escogido, para tener momentos más gostosos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Igual le da en la cama lo que la panchita no le daba. De todas formas, el gusto por las mujeres de Piqué da para una tesis universitaria.



Insinuas que es gay


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Insinuas que es gay



No. que tiene una desviación sexual preocupante. Con su pasta y fama puede acceder a cualquier tía veinteañera de 8 para arriba.


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166318
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166328
> ...



En esa foto tiene un aire a Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## Hairat4ever (24 Ago 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> No deja de ser algodon. Mirto trabaja bastante con cupro, personalmente no me mola, no admite lavado,tienes que llevarlo a la tintoreria a no ser que este mezclado con sintético. Que no creo que sea el caso de este vestido.
> Tengo bastante lino para el verano y tengo que llevarlo a la tintoreria



Es el coñazo de esos tejidos y prendas muchas son de tintorería o al menos es lo que dice la etiqueta. El procedimiento de sacar el hilo es lo que lo encarece, no el material en sí que si es algodón. Yo las prendas delicadas las lavo a mano con unas gotas de amoníaco o jabón del cuerpo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

Un macho alfa como Piqué , debería tener una unidad reproductiva compuesta de lo menos 5 hembras de diferentes edades sin necesidad de repudiar a ninguna.

No entiendo esa estúpida manía de que una nueva desplace a la anterior, es como si en una empresa en crecimiento no se pudiese tener nada más que una secretaria . La llegada de una nueva aliviaría el trabajo de la anterior y sería una ayuda bien recibida , además el jefe no estaría tan encima. 
La vieja mantiene el estatus de jefe y su experiencia , la nueva llega con nuevos conocimientos y agilidad , pero se complementan. 

- NO TE CASES CON UNA MUJER PORQUE PELEARÁS CON ELLA
- NO TE CASES CON DOS MUJERES PORQUE PELEARÁN UNA CONTRA OTRA
- NO TE CASES CON TRES PORQUE PELEARÁN DOS CONTRA UNA
- CÁSATE CON CUATRO. 

( Mahoma ) 






Somos descendientes de polígamos. Los machos compiten entre sí y sólo se reproducen los mejores. sólo importa el sexo reproductivo versus parafilias


SOMOS UNA ESPECIE POLÍGAMA. Lo que pasa es que hay mucha confusión con estos términos. El dimorfismo sexual entre los machos y las hembras de nuestra especie, no deja lugar a dudas. Diferencia entre poligamia y polivicio SOLO IMPORTA EL COITO FECUNDADOR Y ESO ERA ALGO EXCEPCIONAL . Todo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Chaini (24 Ago 2022)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> Es el coñazo de esos tejidos y prendas muchas son de tintorería o al menos es lo que dice la etiqueta. El procedimiento de sacar el hilo es lo que lo encarece, no el material en sí que si es algodón. Yo las prendas delicadas las lavo a mano con unas gotas de amoníaco o jabón del cuerpo.



Es una buena opcion, yo utilizo champu.


----------



## terraenxebre (24 Ago 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Pero es colombiana y seguro que no lloró cuando la independansia de 40 segundos.



Es que si lo hiciese ya se podía ir olvidando de giras internacionales, solo le quedaría las romerías de los charnegos


----------



## xicomalo (24 Ago 2022)

Estoy seguro que Sakira por mu buena que este es una tia insoportable y esta mujer le dio cariño ... que guste o no los tios tienen su corazoncito y les hace falta algo mas que un cuerpo si no podeis buscar la amante guatemalqueta que tenia el arnold schwarzenegger cuando el tio tenia una mujer escultural ...


----------



## opilano (24 Ago 2022)

Española. Qué esperabas?.


----------



## RC1492 (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Estando rodeado de modelos y chicas impresionantes si se ha fijado en una chica que no destaca nada físicamente es un punto a favor de piquetón (aunque conociendo su trayectoria huele a lo de siempre.... Novia/mujer formal catalana, de buena familia, etc.. en casita con los hijos y luego desfase con toda la que se le ponga por delante)



Por mucho dinero que se tenga, el posicionamiento dentro de la Burguesía catalana no es fácil, no se acepta a cualquiera.

Pique es más listo de lo que piensa la gente,si se ha juntado con esa mujer es por algo.


----------



## xicomalo (24 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166624
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166627
> 
> ...



pus no esta mal la chica ...


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (24 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> La Shaki se ve todo derroída, sinceramente.





elCañonero dijo:


> Joder cona burbuja del papo, ni Piqué puede pillarse algo potable



Wtf? ¡Ni pagando habéis pillado una mejor!

donde hay una burbuja es en burbuja que parece que ninguna está a la altura de tan insignes personajes.


----------



## Roberto Malone (24 Ago 2022)

¿'Nobleza' catalana?.

Él es de 'bona casa'. No creo que se junte con cualquier pelandusca teniendo ya un capital.

@xicomalo, puede ser una de vuestros enemigos mortales. Puede ser facha.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

Como sea de verdad un bombo, ya sabemos quien va a cobrar el bonus de fidelidad que el Barça le debe a piqué


----------



## Remero premium (24 Ago 2022)

En esa foto sale mal o la tipa está pernada. La Waka Waka estaría todo el puto quejándose y se la ha quitado de encima.


----------



## louis.gara (24 Ago 2022)

Pues no es tan feo como para semejante orco. Hasta sin pasta podría encontrar algo mejor.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

Da igual que sea una instarramera o la laia del lidl, la que sea, en dos años, separación y le va a sacar las entrañas

Así que ya puestos a poner su patrimonio en juego, que sea una tía lo más joven y lo más top que pueda


----------



## Lain Coubert (24 Ago 2022)

Hilo patrozinado por Shakira. Putos follamodelos insecto-palo. Esa es una mujer con mandos donde un hombre de verdad se puede recrear cuan PlayStation sexuar. 

Más joven, más alta y más guapa de cara que la anterior.


----------



## Cormac (24 Ago 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Estoy seguro que Sakira por mu buena que este es una tia insoportable y esta mujer le dio cariño ... que guste o no los tios tienen su corazoncito y les hace falta algo mas que un cuerpo si no podeis buscar la amante guatemalqueta que tenia el arnold schwarzenegger cuando el tio tenia una mujer escultural ...



Lo de Schwarzenegger fue igual que cuando Edmund Hillary subió al Everest y le preguntaron porqué lo hizo. 
Su respuesta fue: "porque está ahí"
Pues lo de Terminator lo mismo. Porqué te la follaste?


----------



## Rauxa (24 Ago 2022)

Recordad que el hijo mayor de Piqué, no es de Piqué precisamente.


----------



## Maddie (24 Ago 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Estoy seguro que Sakira por mu buena que este es una tia insoportable y esta mujer le dio cariño ... que guste o no los tios tienen su corazoncito y les hace falta algo mas que un cuerpo si no podeis buscar la amante guatemalqueta que tenia el arnold schwarzenegger cuando el tio tenia una mujer escultural ...



La pintas como el paradigma de todas las virtudes cuando es una niñata más enseñando cacho en Instagram, casi siempre el culo porque sabe que de cara no vale y con filtros a top.

A esta no se la encuentra Piqué en una biblioteca o haciendo calcetas ni jarta de drogas.

No sé cómo será Shakira pero si sé que hace su propio dinero, que era famosa antes de conocerlo y que es la madre de sus dos hijos. También sé que una tipa decente jamás se dejaría ver con un sujeto que aún no termina de cerrar sus ciclos, menos si trabaja para él.


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

De todas formas, ahora que me fijo, esa foto del Hola parece puesta a mala hostia, porque buscas por ahí y no tiene nada que ver:






















Parece que le están haciendo el caldo gordo a la Shakira.


----------



## Topedelagama (24 Ago 2022)

Cuando llevas tiempo con una misma mujer, es inevitable estar loco por coño ajeno (cualquiera casi).


----------



## ironpipo (24 Ago 2022)

A alguno le sorprende? 
Los furbolistas patrios son negados para pillar tías top. 
Poner un solo futbolista español actual cuya mujer sean un pibon de portada haber que encontráis.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

RC1492 dijo:


> Por mucho dinero que se tenga, el posicionamiento dentro de la Burguesía catalana no es fácil, no se acepta a cualquiera.
> 
> Pique es más listo de lo que piensa la gente,si se ha juntado con esa mujer es por algo.



Si fuese burguesía catalana, por mucho que la obligase a borrar su instagram, habría referencias suyas se LinkedIn, del cercle equestre, de la cambra de comerç sobre la chica en Google y no sale nada que no tenga que ver con piqué busques la combinación de palabras que busques


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si fuese burguesía catalana, por mucho que la obligase a borrar su instagram, habría referencias suyas se LinkedIn, del cercle equestre, de la cambra de comerç sobre la chica en Google y no sale nada que no tenga que ver con piqué busques la combinación de palabras que busques



De la zona alta seguro que es .La burguesia catalana es muy pequeña de pocas familias . No toda la gente que vive en sarria o la zona alta de barcelona es de la burguesia catalana .La gente se confunde


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Ago 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Pero es colombiana y seguro que no lloró cuando la independansia de 40 segundos.



Esa es la risa: es de origen catalán y moro. Lo de colombiana es accidental y, sí, de hecho, es separrata.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> A alguno le sorprende?
> Los furbolistas patrios son negados para pillar tías top.
> Poner un solo futbolista español actual cuya mujer sean un pibon de portada haber que encontráis.



Pilar Rubio era la Esther Espósito de principios de los 2000 

La esposa de Raúl era modelo top cuando lo conoció 

Guti se casó con Arancha de Benito cuyo padre tenía una gran influencia en la industria mediática y que de joven era muy pizpi 

Así que los "jugadores más retrasados del Madrid" supieron escoger sus esposas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> De la zona alta seguro que es .La burguesia catalana es muy pequeña de pocas familias . No toda la gente que vive en sarria o la zona alta de barcelona es de la burguesia catalana .La gente se confunde



Yo vivo en la zona alta y poca burguesía tengo de vecinos 

Pero es raro, que no salga ninguna reseña del instituto o de la facultad en Google

Esta chica no existe más allá de estar ligada a piqué


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Ago 2022)

A quien le tiene que gustar es a el, no a vosotros


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> De todas formas, ahora que me fijo, esa foto del Hola parece puesta a mala hostia, porque buscas por ahí y no tiene nada que ver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque no son fotos de ella 

Hay una cuenta que dice ser una cuenta fan autorizada y ha subido fotos de chicas (en plural) porque no se parece la de una foto con la de otra

Para mi que ha sido el propio piqué el que pagaba a un cm para que subiera fotos para despistar y para trollear a la prensa rosa


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Porque no son fotos de ella
> 
> Hay una cuenta que dice ser una cuenta fan autorizada y ha subido fotos de chicas (en plural) porque no se parece la de una foto con la de otra
> 
> Para mi que ha sido el propio piqué el que pagaba a un cm para que subiera fotos para despistar y para trollear a la prensa rosa



A ver que no te hagas lío, simplemente maquillaje, posturita y filtro al bruto.


Es un cranco


----------



## McNulty (24 Ago 2022)

Demuestra un gusto penoso por las mujeres. La Shakira era otro cranco también.

A la tipa le ha tocado la lotería, eso desde luego.


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Porque no son fotos de ella
> 
> Hay una cuenta que dice ser una cuenta fan autorizada y ha subido fotos de chicas (en plural) porque no se parece la de una foto con la de otra
> 
> Para mi que ha sido el propio piqué el que pagaba a un cm para que subiera fotos para despistar y para trollear a la prensa rosa



¿Existen, pues, fotos claras del callo?


----------



## snoopi (24 Ago 2022)

pa mi que la a preñao, por eso anda mas rellenita


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (24 Ago 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Madre mia, ni siendo millonario y famosos se lleva buenas tías.



¿Puede estar emparentada con los Chía de Cerdanya? En tal caso es un partidazo para hacer carrera política en el entorno nacionalista catalán.


----------



## Kiliab (24 Ago 2022)

Joder qué tío más lamentable, un beta de manual.


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

Si estas fotos son verdad, la Chia es una chortina que derroye almas, a juzgar por el cuerpazo del vídeo.


----------



## jolu (24 Ago 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> O simplemente la chupa mejor que la otra



No.
La otra usa mas la lengua, prescinde de las manos y le gusta el grumo.

Esta lo recibe pero no le pasa por la garganta, y no usa tan bien la lengua.


----------



## Petruska (24 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Hay tías de 33 y hasta 38, notablemente mejores.



Y de 52 también


----------



## LionelMemphis (24 Ago 2022)

Joder el Riqui Puig no tenía nada mejor en su catálogo para el Geri??


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Y de 52 también



Hasta la que puso @kakarot Charo filosofa de mierda, le da mil vueltas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

La tía ya tenía cara bollo en febrero







Si estuviera embarazada, el bombo sería descomunal


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Ago 2022)

La anterior que tenía tb era fea.

Pero van a juego porque Gerardo es feo de cojones


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

LionelMemphis dijo:


> Joder el Riqui Puig no tenía nada mejor en su catálogo para el Geri??



María Mingueza and friends pero en vez de eso, se queda con un proyecto de gorda


----------



## Petruska (24 Ago 2022)

El tiene una cara de tonto y gañan y al mismo tiempo de creido que tira pa tras


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La tía ya tenía cara bollo en febrero
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166830
> 
> ...



Como este preñada Shakira le quita los hijos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166836
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166837



Esa tripa, que se ve el ombligo abajo que ha bombeao, con 23 años o estás preñada o eres un cranco top


----------



## Aurkitu (24 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Esa es la risa: es de origen catalán y moro. Lo de colombiana es accidental y, sí, de hecho, es separrata.



Ahora me entero que los libaneses son magrebíes...os pasáis con la simplificación de conjuntos. Luego cazurros de más al norte, por ponernos morenos nos engloban en el mismo saco.


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo vivo en la zona alta y poca burguesía tengo de vecinos
> 
> Pero es raro, que no salga ninguna reseña del instituto o de la facultad en Google
> 
> Esta chica no existe más allá de estar ligada a piqué



La gente se cree que todo el mundo que vive en la zona alta es de la burguesia catalana. Porque esta chavala viva en sarria no significa que sea de la burguesia


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Esa tripa, que se ve el ombligo abajo que ha bombeao, con 23 años o estás preñada o eres un cranco top



Pongamos que las fotos que corren por ahí de cuerpo pizpi son verdad (y aceptamos filtro), de cuándo son? De cuándo tenía 18? 

Pues joder, si en 5 años, con 23 ya está flirtreando con el muro, cuándo tenga 30, puede ser de susto diario levantarse a su lado


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La gente se cree que todo el mundo que vive en la zona alta es de la burguesia catalana. Porque esta chavala viva en sarria no significa que sea de la burguesia



Pero si ha estudiado en un instituto privado alguna puta reseña tiene que haber 

Joder, que yo me busco en Google y salen cosas mías de ESADE


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero si ha estudiado en un instituto privado alguna puta reseña tiene que haber
> 
> Joder, que yo me busco en Google y salen cosas mías de ESADE



Realmente la burguesia vive mas en pedralbes mas que en sarria . Puede que estudiara en el extranjero


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pongamos que las fotos que corren por ahí de cuerpo pizpi son verdad (y aceptamos filtro), de cuándo son? De cuándo tenía 18?
> 
> Pues joder, si en 5 años, con 23 ya está flirtreando con el muro, cuándo tenga 30, puede ser de susto diario levantarse a su lado



O está preñada o lo siento por Piqué


----------



## joser_jr (24 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> De todas formas, ahora que me fijo, esa foto del Hola parece puesta a mala hostia, porque buscas por ahí y no tiene nada que ver:



Es que alguno parece que no habéis visto en vuestra vida en persona a una mujer que posturee en Instagram....

Siempre hay una diferencia bestial entre la foto de postureo de las redes sociales (con posturas forzadas, filtros, buena luz y 200 intentos) y una mala foto que le tomen sin darse cuenta.

Esta mujer ni es la mujer de 10 que parece que en las fotos de postureo ni es fea como se dice aquí por una foto mal echada.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Es que alguno parece que no habéis visto en vuestra vida en persona a una mujer que posturee en Instagram....
> 
> Siempre hay una diferencia bestial entre la foto de postureo de las redes sociales (con posturas forzadas, filtros, buena luz y 200 intentos) y una mala foto que le tomen sin darse cuenta.
> 
> Esta mujer ni es la mujer de 10 que parece que en las fotos de postureo ni es fea como se dice aquí por una foto mal echada.



Como dais la vuelta a la realidad los rojazos sucnormales por simpatía ideologica. Es un cranco, fin.


----------



## joser_jr (24 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Como dais la vuelta a la realidad los rojazos sucnormales por simpatía ideologica. Es un cranco, fin.



¿Simpatía con quien?
A mi me caen igualmente mal Piqué, Shakira y la niña esta.......

Solo digo que entre un posado de Instagram y una foto tomada sin darse cuenta hay mucha diferencia:


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> ¿Simpatía con quien?
> A mi me caen igualmente mal Piqué, Shakira y la niña esta.......



Rojazos de talufalandia


----------



## Mcgregor (24 Ago 2022)

Va de orco en orco y tiro porque me ahorco.

Tanto catalanismo le nubla la mente


----------



## BigTwentyOne (24 Ago 2022)

Y eso yendo de boda, que es cuando las mujeres están en su máximo esplendor.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Y eso yendo de boda, que es cuando las mujeres están en su máximo esplendor.



Tal cual


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> O está preñada o lo siento por Piqué



Como esté preñada es cuando lo tienes que sentir por piqué


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (24 Ago 2022)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> pues a mi me dá que la zagala esta preñada, por eso esta tan rolliza....



Y lo de la cara?


----------



## 121 (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166318
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166328
> ...



Pues en el Instagram tiene fotos de cuerpazo que flipas


----------



## EnergyTreeef (24 Ago 2022)

1. Hay realidad ficticia de vídeos/ revistas etc, todas fotoshop/ filtros.

2 Y otra, al natural:

*Las dos, son ‘ otra cosa’ sin retoques/ filtros etc.*






*El vídeo q circula de la ‘ nueva’ es un selfie, retocadIsimo , lo dice hasta DM*






*La ha cambiado por una, mitad de edad.




FIN del HILO, C O T O R R A S


C O T O R R A S*


----------



## Murray's (24 Ago 2022)

O es una mala foto o realmente no vale un pimiento y solo tiene 23 años imaginad cuando tenga 35/40


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Es que alguno parece que no habéis visto en vuestra vida en persona a una mujer que posturee en Instagram....
> 
> Siempre hay una diferencia bestial entre la foto de postureo de las redes sociales (con posturas forzadas, filtros, buena luz y 200 intentos) y una mala foto que le tomen sin darse cuenta.
> 
> Esta mujer ni es la mujer de 10 que parece que en las fotos de postureo ni es fea como se dice aquí por una foto mal echada.



No es una foto, son varias de la boda y en todas sale mal y en la única que había una certeza del 100% de ser real pues la hizo un compañero de curro, también sale fea y con cara de bollo


----------



## Mundocruel (24 Ago 2022)

Le hace reir


----------



## singladura (24 Ago 2022)

Es joven


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Y lo de la cara?



La cara era así antes a las preñadas apenas les cambia.


----------



## Murray's (24 Ago 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166333
> 
> 
> Pues similar cuerpo a su ex




En la playa el agua de mar arruga la piel mucho, despeina, y le quita el maquillaje a las mujeres...
De todas formas no vale un comino sakira


----------



## Chortina de Humo (24 Ago 2022)

O que le pega unas mamadas que le deja con los ojos vueltos del reves como cuando tumbas a un Nenuco.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (24 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pique tiene que ser maricon, no hay otra explicación



O que sois unos superficiales y follaenanas libanesas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Y eso yendo de boda, que es cuando las mujeres están en su máximo esplendor.



Si es que parece que la haya maquillado su peor enemigo (en la foto que se le ve bien la cara tiene la ceja que parece que se la ha pintado una niña de 5 años)


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Le hace reir



Ya veremos lo que le hace reír cuando de aquí un tiempo reciba el burofax del bufete de abogados de ella pidiendo la separación y unos cuantos millones


----------



## BigTwentyOne (24 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si es que parece que la haya maquillado su peor enemigo (en la foto que se le ve bien la cara tiene la ceja que parece que se la ha pintado una niña de 5 años)



Y el pelo tan largo a lo loco y tintado de cualquier manera.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (24 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> La cara era así antes a las preñadas apenas les cambia.



Pues eso. Un cranco.


----------



## snoopi (24 Ago 2022)

que cansinos, 23 VS 45

No hay nada q rascar por muy normalita q sea ella


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (24 Ago 2022)

Menudo braguetazo ha pillado la pava, Piqué tendrá olfato futbolístico y de empresari, pero gusto por las mujeres...


----------



## 4motion (24 Ago 2022)

La tía tiene la misma cara culo que piqué cuando se quita la barbita.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gothaus (24 Ago 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Es que alguno parece que no habéis visto en vuestra vida en persona a una mujer que posturee en Instagram....
> 
> Siempre hay una diferencia bestial entre la foto de postureo de las redes sociales (con posturas forzadas, filtros, buena luz y 200 intentos) y una mala foto que le tomen sin darse cuenta.
> 
> Esta mujer ni es la mujer de 10 que parece que en las fotos de postureo ni es fea como se dice aquí por una foto mal echada.



Precisamente por eso pregunto si alguien tiene más fotos, para aclararlo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Y el pelo tan largo a lo loco y tintado de cualquier manera.



Si el vestido como dice una forera es un missoni, son 1000 euros de vestido 

No tiene piqué 200€ para que la chica vaya a una peluquería a que la peinen y la maquillen?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> *El Hombre, C O T O R R A numer 1 del foro, chismorreando, cotorreando y trayendo info basura*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu que vas a ser mujer kajajajjajy


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Ago 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166333
> 
> 
> Pues similar cuerpo a su ex



¿Que le pasa en el cuerpo a Piqué?

es como si no tuviese músculos de empuje (pecho, triceps, hombro), sólo de tirón (biceps, abdominales, trapecio).


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> 100% mujer



Nada como sicksack?


----------



## zeromus44 (24 Ago 2022)

La Virgen, lo que son las tías sin maquillaje, filtros e iluminación. Menuda estafa.

Y también la coño-inflación existente. Mirad un tío como Piqué a lo que opta.


----------



## ahondador (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166318
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166328
> ...




Primer aviso: Tia, te va a poner unos cuernos como los de un venado: Tu sabras donde te metes


----------



## Sr Julian (24 Ago 2022)

Omegatron dijo:


> Para tener prole independentista debe procrear con algún bicho feo.



Y ser familiares de primer y segundo grado, el tercer grado ya está mal visto entre sseparatistas por mezclar demasiado su sangre pura catalana.


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (24 Ago 2022)

Un kraco de los malos, no veo yo que dure eso mucho, ya veo a todos los adefesios tirando ficha al retrasado de pique, visto el nivel, con pasta y ya con hijos te vas con una para disfrutar, mala jugada desde luego.

Yo digo que no llegan al año, con braguetazo o sin el.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166318
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166328
> ...



La nueva novia fea de Piqué "el no homo" no es mas que una tapadera para su homosexualidad. En el mundo gayer un "machote" casado como Piqué está cotizadísimo.

Su matrimonio con Shakira era una farsa de cara al público, una empresa de marketing de la cual ambos se beneficiaban.

Piqué es MAS MARICÓN QUE UN PALOMO COJO.





@eL PERRO


----------



## trancos123 (24 Ago 2022)

Rauxa dijo:


> Recordad que el hijo mayor de Piqué, no es de Piqué precisamente.



De quien es?


----------



## wililon (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Jotagb (24 Ago 2022)

Quitando que no sea muy agraciada, parece que no esté con el por interés. Para qué quieres una cañón para que te saque los cuartos siendo rico?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Quitando que no sea muy agraciada, parece que no esté con el por interés. Para qué quieres una cañón para que te saque los cuartos siendo rico?



No claro, esta es el ideal de Laporta: aceptará jugar gratis y que le canceles el contrato sin exigir que le pagues lo firmado 

Precisamente, esta no tiene nada que perder, el día que se acabe el amor, se buscará al abogado más cabrón que vaya a comisión para que así tenga el máximo de incentivos para sacarle toda la pasta que pueda


----------



## Avulense64 (24 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166624
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166627
> 
> ...



Es un fistro.


----------



## Atotrapo (24 Ago 2022)

Decían que conoció a la chica porque hacía prácticas en su agencia o algo así, lo de siempre negocios en este mundo.


----------



## SrPurpuron (24 Ago 2022)

Jajajajaja me nutreeeeeeee


----------



## Avulense64 (24 Ago 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Que te la chupe una short prieta por muy fea que sea con fuerza mirandote a los ogos es algo que no te va a dar la vieja enana con 50 tacos y coño holgado



Si no tienen hijos, mal, son lo peor. Los tienen y entonces son viejas gordas con el chichi dado de sí que merecen ser abandonadas. Sois auténticos subnormales.


----------



## BogadeAriete (24 Ago 2022)

Ya hay vidrios de la pverca sustituta por ahi...
Es que no falla, toda pverca con sus videos en internet

Clara Chía, novia de Piqué, sube un vídeo que muchos tildan de provocación a Shakira

Filtran un sensual vídeo íntimo de Clara Chía Martí, la novia de Gerard Piqué


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)

Atotrapo dijo:


> Decían que conoció a la chica porque hacía prácticas en su agencia o algo así, lo de siempre negocios en este mundo.



Esa es otra 
Donde metas la olla, no metas la polla 

Si la tía baja el rendimiento, que va a hacer piqué? Echarla? 
Si la tía tiene un conflicto con alguien en el curro, va a actuar como una más? O le va a salir la vena de soy la mujer del jefe?


----------



## 4motion (24 Ago 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Ya hay vidrios de la pverca sustituta por ahi...
> Es que no falla, toda pverca con sus videos en internet
> 
> Clara Chía, novia de Piqué, sube un vídeo que muchos tildan de provocación a Shakira
> ...



No parece la misma tía.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166318
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166328
> ...



Todas son feas si les sacan sin maquillaje de puta y desprevenidas. Luego miras su Instagram y parece una puta premium con olor a coño y vainilla. En cualquier caso la debe chupar de visio la hija de puta.


----------



## Adler Paulson (24 Ago 2022)

Cualquier mujer es mejor que una mujer colombiana


----------



## Rauxa (24 Ago 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> De quien es?



Antonio de la Rua.
Compara las fotos.


----------



## bloody_sunday (24 Ago 2022)

pike no es tonto aprendió el dicho que le dijo su yaya: pique hijo(puta) échate una novia fea y así no te la quitan tonto


----------



## trancos123 (24 Ago 2022)

Rauxa dijo:


> Antonio de la Rua.
> Compara las fotos.



Ostia pues si.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (24 Ago 2022)

Si, seguro.


----------



## Dolce (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166318
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166328
> ...



La cara de oligofrénico que le han sacado a él tampoco está mal.
Se ve que han querido hacer daño los buitres del Hola.


----------



## BogadeAriete (24 Ago 2022)

Adler Paulson dijo:


> Cualquier mujer es mejor que una mujer colombiana



Mediomora, añado.... una carga genética explosiva....


----------



## Atotrapo (24 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Esa es otra
> Donde metas la olla, no metas la polla
> 
> Si la tía baja el rendimiento, que va a hacer piqué? Echarla?
> Si la tía tiene un conflicto con alguien en el curro, va a actuar como una más? O le va a salir la vena de soy la mujer del jefe?



Veremos que sucede próximamente, aunque suena a rollo veraniego con cláusulas de confidencialidad y poco más.


----------



## Burbujarras (24 Ago 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> *El Hombre, C O T O R R A numer 1 del foro, chismorreando, cotorreando y trayendo info basura*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tú también eres un cardo?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Ago 2022)

Queda demostrado de manera palmaria que Pique sigue teniendo el gusto en el culo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Ago 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Pues similar cuerpo a su ex



Dios da pan al que no tiene dientes.


----------



## Burbujarras (24 Ago 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Es que alguno parece que no habéis visto en vuestra vida en persona a una mujer que posturee en Instagram....
> 
> Siempre hay una diferencia bestial entre la foto de postureo de las redes sociales (con posturas forzadas, filtros, buena luz y 200 intentos) y una mala foto que le tomen sin darse cuenta.
> 
> Esta mujer ni es la mujer de 10 que parece que en las fotos de postureo ni es fea como se dice aquí por una foto mal echada.



Expediente X

Invasión de los ultracuerpos

Un viernes de locos

Dr Doolittle

Shallow Hal

Mars Attacks

The Blob


----------



## 121 (24 Ago 2022)

Claro una camarera de 23 años educada en pleno nwo feminazi y para la que hace tres meses tener un novio que ganase 60k sería un triunfo quiere a su JEFE FUTBOLISTA MILLONARIO FAMOSO Y GUAPERAS por su interior y su forma de ser. Seems legit


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Por eso digo, el útero se dilata en la zona umbilical. Esta preñada.


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Ago 2022)

Demasiado ha durado con la mediomora, sabiendo lo trepa que es la tia. Aunque este tampoco tiene pinta de tener muchas luces.


----------



## Anim0rsa (24 Ago 2022)

Está preña, la han cuajao el melón


----------



## Palpatine (24 Ago 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Si no tienen hijos, mal, son lo peor. Los tienen y entonces son viejas gordas con el chichi dado de sí que merecen ser abandonadas. Sois auténticos subnormales.



Que tontos sois los follaviejas, dais autentico asco pena aun así os desprecian y seguis erre que erre


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Jibada y sin culo, cada foto a peor.


----------



## Gorrino (24 Ago 2022)

Piqué es un vago que le ha ido bien porque su abuelo era vicepresidente del Barsa y tendrá unos contactos muy cojonudos. Libra por libra no vale una mierda. Las mujeres de su nivel social huelen a betazo a la legua.


----------



## afortunada (24 Ago 2022)

Es estas últimas fotos se la ve bonita de cara, y de cuerpo no está mal, lo que pasa que va con un vestido horroroso, con el pelo sin arreglar, es que solo que se hubiera pasado la plancha en el pelo ella en casa, un vestido más favorecedor, con un buen sujetador y estaríais hablando de que es un pibon.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

afortunada dijo:


> Es estas últimas fotos se la ve bonita de cara, y de cuerpo no está mal, lo que pasa que va con un vestido horroroso, con el pelo sin arreglar, es que solo que se hubiera pasado la plancha en el pelo ella en casa, un vestido más favorecedor, con un buen sujetador y estaríais hablando de que es un pibon.



JAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJA


----------



## abe heinsenberg (24 Ago 2022)

A un paso del travelo .lo veo


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Ago 2022)

los futbolistas ya no son machos alfa, los alfa ahora son los que no socializan con mujeres, mojan bragas pero no de excitacion, sino de miedo...


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (24 Ago 2022)

Seguramente la conoció en Tinder y fue la única que le dio like. Aquí tenemos otro claro caso de hipergamia.


----------



## anonymous375298 (24 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Las mujeres de su nivel social huelen a betazo a la legua.



¿Y cómo estuvo con Shakira entonces?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Si, pero a esta parece que le ha sentado como un tiro, no me jodas.


----------



## montytorri (24 Ago 2022)

Ella está gorda y es fea, es sordomuda y cojea, pero en la cama se lo hace muy bien .


----------



## Calahan (24 Ago 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> La explicación de esa tontería que ha hecho es que es catalán y pro independencia, ya tiene ocupadas todas sus neuronas



Piqué no es indepe. Simplemente apoya que el pueblo catalán tiene el derecho a la autodeterminación. 
Véis indepes donde no hay.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Calahan es un retrasado, pero es nuestro retrasado


----------



## Rextor88 (24 Ago 2022)

Ha cogido a una con la misma cara de mono que su mujer, pero 20 años más joven...


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

menuda cagada eché yendo en barco a tu nick


----------



## Calahan (24 Ago 2022)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> ¿Puede estar emparentada con los Chía de Cerdanya? En tal caso es un partidazo para hacer carrera política en el entorno nacionalista catalán.



Chia es un apellido catalán? No lo parece.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (24 Ago 2022)

Al menos no tiene facciones panchitoides. 

Me recuerda a la cerda de la Manada.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

había temporal, no dejaban snorkelear, hice ATV

se movía el barquito más que una carabela del cano, pensaba que vomitaría pero eché tremenda cagada en su lugar, como 2 kilos


----------



## lucky starr (24 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Piqué no es indepe. Simplemente apoya que el pueblo catalán tiene el derecho a la autodeterminación.
> Véis indepes donde no hay.



Es Judas pesetero que en Catalonia irá de nacionalistra indepe y en Madrid de español amigo del Rey.


----------



## apolyon (24 Ago 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Mejores carnes que la otra viejuna tendrá.
> Aun así, me da que en esa foto sale desmejorada.



Mejores carnes que Shakira ? Tu estás mal…


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

30 metros lol, yo habré bajado a 5 at best 

yo no he buceado, no le veo el rollo, y esperaba precios más bajos en mex y eran igual que aquí

en buceo que ves mejor q snorkelear?

los cenotes son pacorros, agua fría, está bien verlos un día e ya


----------



## Calahan (24 Ago 2022)

Se te ve tan informado...


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

pescar con arpón?

debe molar sí


----------



## apolyon (24 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


>



Es muy guapa y pinta preñamiento


----------



## wililon (24 Ago 2022)

Ahora cuando busquen en Google novia de Piqué saldrá está foto


----------



## Calahan (24 Ago 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Es Judas pesetero que en Catalonia irá de nacionalistra indepe y en Madrid de español amigo del Rey.



Ni eso. 
Demasiado forrado y de famila con pasta para ser indepe. 
Pero como la mayoría de la gente en Cataluña cree que Cataluña tiene derecho a ejercer la autodeterminación. 
Eso no implica ser indepe.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Ago 2022)

apolyon dijo:


> Es muy guapa y pinta preñamiento



muy? es un 6-7 paco de mier


----------



## Lain Coubert (24 Ago 2022)

Pedazo de xarda 

Cómo coño bajas 30 m en apnea??? Yo 40 m con botella con un Fedas 1 estrella y ya me parecía una proeza...


----------



## lucky starr (24 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Ni eso.
> Demasiado forrado y de famila con pasta para ser indepe.
> Pero como la mayoría de la gente en Cataluña cree que Cataluña tiene derecho a ejercer la autodeterminación.
> Eso no implica ser indepe.



Pues la mayoria d elos españoles pensamos que NO tienen derecho.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Muy Alfa, que tal sabían?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

apolyon dijo:


> Es muy guapa y pinta preñamiento



Operate la vista, anormal


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

Da gusto comer lo que uno pesca.


----------



## Calahan (24 Ago 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Pues la mayoria d elos españoles pensamos que NO tienen derecho.



Pues muy bien. 
Estáis equivocados.


----------



## Calahan (24 Ago 2022)

Las mismas chorradas de mamarachos de siempre. 
Ni vencéis ni convencéis.


----------



## Calahan (24 Ago 2022)

No voy a argumentar con quién no me respeta. Adiós. 
Los catalanes a lo nuestro. Como hacen tan bien los vascos.


----------



## Maddie (24 Ago 2022)

afortunada dijo:


> Es estas últimas fotos se la ve bonita de cara, y de cuerpo no está mal, lo que pasa que va con un vestido horroroso, con el pelo sin arreglar, es que solo que se hubiera pasado la plancha en el pelo ella en casa, un vestido más favorecedor, con un buen sujetador y estaríais hablando de que es un pibon.



Lo siento pero es un orco y uno descuidado, trae un vestido de 1000 euros y no pudo pagar 50 euros de peluquería, usar ropa interior adecuada también la habría ayudado. Da igual si es o no un pibón, es floja y descuidada que es peor, ya para rematar es cuando las mujeres se arreglan mejor, cuando van a bodas para poder fardar y medirse con las otras.

A una del este ese pelo de estropajo no le pasa y menos para una boda.


----------



## TedKord (24 Ago 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Y otra cosa...piqué fisicamente dá auténtico asco..tiene unos brazitos de alambre que ni un crio de 18 años hoy dia.
> 
> está totalmente dejado fisicamente el pavo



La verdad es que para ser futbolista da un poco de pena su cuerpo. Se salva que es alto, guapo de cara y tiene pelazo.


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Ago 2022)

Crancooo pero craaanco en plan de estos de remero de cocretas y Jonathan no te metas pa lo hondo.

La tiñes morena y pasaría por vendebragas o tela a metros en el mercadillo.

Las cuentas de IG con pibones son fake para despistar.

en The Sun hay comentarios diciendo que el sr.bernabéu busca el choque de trenes con la multimillonaria colombiana 

como le meta una demanda con pensión de manutención en un tribunal de USA lo van a desplumar como aleguen que tienen que hacer frente a gastoa de seguridad, escolarización, universidad etc...

Me cuesta horrores creer como pued eestar tan mal asesorado el sr.bernabéu


----------



## REDDY (25 Ago 2022)

Vaya, que superficial es foroburbuja,
los mismos que luego critican a las mujeres por hacer lo mismo y fijarse en el físico a la hora de seleccionar tíos.

Está mal que Piqué se vaya con una tía feilla,
pero luego pedís que las tías buenas se vayan con un Mortadelo o un Torbe de la vida, y si no es así es que son unas malvadas superficiales que sólo piensan en el físico


----------



## Cosmopolita (25 Ago 2022)

Como mínimo la chupa de cine.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (25 Ago 2022)

Esa muchacha no se corresponde con la de las fotos publicadas con anterioridad. O estaban llenas de filtros o es otra persona. Está embarazada? Vaya pelos para ir a una boda, increíble, no lleva ni sujetador.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (25 Ago 2022)

Clara Chía, novia de Piqué, sube un vídeo que muchos tildan de provocación a Shakira


El pasado fin de semana, Gerard Piqué y Clara Chía compartieron un momento romántico durante un festival de música celebrado en Cataluña. La filtración de las imágenes de la pareja




www.marca.com





No me creo que sea la misma. Ni la cara, ni el cuerpo ni el pelo se corresponden. El pelo es un horror.


----------



## Fiallo (25 Ago 2022)

Se ve mejor que la sobrevalorada Shakira.


----------



## RDMS (25 Ago 2022)

Esta niñata iba a la clase de mi hija en el instituto Frederic Mistral de Sarria allá en el 2016, es una niñata pija de cojones.Estaran 6 meses y romperán no aguantarán mas


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (25 Ago 2022)

angel2929 dijo:


> Mefo a pique antes



No homo y tal, no?


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2022)

*La finalidad del deseo sexual, es la procreación. Es una alarma de la mente, una urgencia como el hambre o la sed que dirige al individuo para que se alimente o beba y que pueda sobrevivir , o se reproduzca para que sobreviva la especie. *

Detrás de la voluntad individual se esconde la voluntad de la especie, que es perpetuarse, no extinguirse e incluso mejorarse.

La oxitocina es un imán que nos lleva a relacionarnos con las mujeres jóvenes , no por bellas sino por jóvenes, por estar en la edad de procrear. La belleza es la ausencia de malformaciones y lo que percibe nuestra mente como atractivo es el estándar .

Las caras raras, la disposición de los ojos, nariz, boca y orejas indica una mejor o peor genética . Por ejemplo percibimos rápidamente un síndrome de Down o cualquier otra tara por los que podemos sentir compasión pero nunca deseo sexual.

Somos esclavos de nuestros instintos que una vez satisfechos aparece el desengaño.

El sexo frenético y constante de la luna de miel es un ansia para asegurar la fecundación. Superada esa etapa queda un placer efímero, seguido de un rápido desencanto.

Esa ilusión apasionada que le hacía víctima de la especie se desvanece y se transforma en protección y cuidados a la futura madre y preparación del hogar para el hijo que viene en camino.

Si pasado un plazo prudencial no nace nada, el cortisol hace su entrada en la mente y ese imán que unía a la pareja ahora produce lo contrario: rechazo y desprecio .

Empezar de nuevo es arriesgar demasiado con la misma pareja, puesto que la vida es un suceso breve y no hay tiempo que perder.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2022)

> RDMS dijo:
> Ok pero enseñame la foto esa que el sexo a 4 patas encajan todos los órganos y ese sirve más para la concepción



esta es una resonancia magnética de un coito humano frente a frente.
como ves son como piezas de un puzle mal colocadas.
Al estar frente a frente la salida de la uretra tropieza con la pared vaginal, cavidad llena de ácidos que matan al semen enseguida. Además el pene se ve torcido, forzado.

Ahora gíralos y pon al hombre detrás , verás que todo encaja en su sitio.
como un continuo la salida de la uretra se encaja con la entrada del útero , y esa es la finalidad del coito humano .

Es decir, el fin de fiesta después de hacer la limpieza del semen del anterior.


----------



## Remero premium (25 Ago 2022)

Así está el mercado amigos, hasta este tipo se ha tenido que pillar una futura protocharo. Estaría hasta los cojones de aguantar a la estrella del pop quejándose todo el día y con cara de olor a mierda


----------



## JKL-2 (25 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pilar Rubio era la Esther Espósito de principios de los 2000
> 
> *La esposa de Raúl era modelo top cuando lo conoció*
> 
> ...



Me parece que la esposa de Raúl no era precisamente modelo top, sino más bien aspirante a modelo. Las modelos top no compaginan el trabajo de pasarela con el de camarera.



> Cuando Mamen conoció a Raúl compaginaba su trabajo como modelo con el de camarera en uno de los bares de moda por aquel entonces entre los jugadores del equipo blanco, el Barnon.











Mamen Sanz


Mamen Sanz



www.hola.com







> * Mamen era una joven camarera antes de conocer a Raúl*. Aspirante a modelo y madrileña, lo suyo comenzó a finales de los años 90 cuando el jugador del Real Madrid conoció a la que hoy es su mujer en un local madrileño (Barnon) que frecuentaba con sus compañeros de club.











El lado más íntimo de Mamen Sanz: 10 cosas que (quizá) no sabías - Zeleb


Quién es Mamen Sanz? La mujer del que fuera uno de los hombres fuertes del Real Madrid, Raúl González, se ha ganado un puesto más que privilegiado en el universo de las WAGs. Guapa, discreta y de las que concede las entrevistas contadas (en la última desvelaba secretos como estos), es quizá una...




zeleb.publico.es


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (25 Ago 2022)

No me creo que haya dejado a la Shakira por ese orco de Mordor. 

Algo hay detrás que no sabemos........


----------



## mikiflush (25 Ago 2022)

Bien por él.
Otros están con supermodelos con un retraso considerable.


----------



## vacutator (25 Ago 2022)

Es por la voz 

Seguro que ésta no le habla con esa voz tan estridente que tenía la otra que parecía estar forzando gallitos cada 2x3


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Ago 2022)

La de Risto tenía más mundo (y más kilómetros) que esta 

Se había forjado una imagen y una marca con 19 años 

Esta es el acabose, piqué la ha sacado de los bares y la ha enchufado en la empresa, porque está tan ciego que piensa que se la van a robar 

Alguien sabe que funciones hace en la empresa de piqué? 

Dicen que estudia relaciones públicas y que es gestora de eventos (otra farsa más, si fuera organizadora de eventos, habría alguna reseña de ello en Google)

Con 21 años María Mingueza, es relaciones públicas de varios de los locales más top de Barcelona, ha hecho infinidad de trabajos de modelo, tiene infinidad de followers, y buscas en Google y te sale en todos los eventos que ha participado como organizadora 

Porque esa es otra, con 23 está estudiando relaciones públicas? Y qué ha hecho hasta ahora? Porque eso es un puto grado de fp al que se accede con bachillerato


----------



## Romu (25 Ago 2022)

Unanimidad de que Pique se ha enchochado de una joven muy muy normalita


----------



## vanderwilde (25 Ago 2022)

Por lo visto no se han separado. Están haciendo el paripé porque Hacienda va por Shakira y por el niñato -como me gustaría ver a algunos niñatos de estos en una compañía de fusileros de la Legión-.

Están intentando despistar al fisco porque han defraudado a partes iguales.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (25 Ago 2022)

Después de pintxarse a la Chaqui durante tantos años, hasta un forero esta buena...

Piketon, ni puto caso. Cuando te echen del Barca y no seas nadie, esta seguirá contigo.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (25 Ago 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Por lo visto no se han separado. Están haciendo el paripé porque Hacienda va por Shakira y por el niñato -como me gustaría ver a algunos niñatos de estos en una compañía de fusileros de la Legión-.
> 
> Están intentando despistar al fisco porque han defraudado a partes iguales.



Explica, porque no se ve claro lo que mencionas...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (25 Ago 2022)

El vestido que lleva le queda como el culo.

La coneja tiene 23 palos y es ESTA:







No esta tan buena como la Paki o la Juli, hembras de forero, pero oigan, que Piketon no esta para muchos trotes.


----------



## thefuckingfury (25 Ago 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Por lo visto no se han separado. Están haciendo el paripé porque Hacienda va por Shakira y por el niñato -como me gustaría ver a algunos niñatos de estos en una compañía de fusileros de la Legión-.
> 
> Están intentando despistar al fisco porque han defraudado a partes iguales.



Pero tendrán separación de bienes mínimo. A saber el resto de capitulaciones...


----------



## lucky starr (25 Ago 2022)

Se te ha olvidado el

"...y serás feliz!!!"


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Ago 2022)

Será un autentico orco , pero será otra naziSSeparatista como el, adoctrinada en la mentira de la raza distinta y superior, y el país de Narnia que jamás en la historia existió. Esto es lo importante para gerardo.
Ya que esto era algo en lo que la colombiana cojeaba.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (25 Ago 2022)

Remero premium dijo:


> Así está el mercado amigos, hasta este tipo se ha tenido que pillar una futura protocharo. Estaría hasta los cojones de aguantar a la estrella del pop quejándose todo el día y con cara de olor a mierda



eso estaba pensando. Como hasta la polla tiene que estar Pique de las tias con las que va, para irse con esa.

Como se nota que en este foro la experiencia con mujeres españolas es casi ninguna. La mayoria de las que la gente cree que son pibones en realidad son solo una cara bonita y un cuerpo estetico, pero son literalmente solo eso, seres totalmente estupidizadas e inaguantables. Parecen haber sido creeadas exclusivamente para hacerse fotos y posturear.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (25 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> El vestido que lleva le queda como el culo.
> 
> La coneja tiene 23 palos y es ESTA:
> 
> ...



ahora debe tener como 10 años mas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> No voy a argumentar con quién no me respeta. Adiós.
> Los catalanes a lo nuestro. Como hacen tan bien los vascos.



Los catalanes no.

Los catalanes naziSSeparatistas como tu.

Hay al menos un 50% de catalanes que no son naziSSeparatistas.

Comprendo que os joda pero bueno jodete


----------



## andresitozgz (25 Ago 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> ahora debe tener como 10 años mas.



Que 10 años más... si la tía tiene 23 años

La novia es un avión, tienes muchas fotos por internet en tanga y ropa interior que ha borrado pero que la gente ha rescatado.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Ago 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es que un Johnny pollatatuada de castefa, no haya salido ya en Telecinco diciendo como le gusta a la chía ponerse a cuatro patas


----------



## Culozilla (25 Ago 2022)

Estoy casi seguro de que ella está embarazada. ¿Qué sentido tendría dejar a su pareja anterior por esta, con los consecuentes problemas por la custodia de los niños? Especialmente cuando llevaba un par de años follándose a todas las buenorras que pudo.

De todos modos, por una parte estaba cantado: un alfa muy rico solo durante largos periodos de tiempo porque su pareja se pasa medio año trabajando en USA no iba a estarse con la polla quieta, verdad?

De todos modos, ha elegido mal momento para hacer el idiota. Su carrera está en las últimas. Le quedan dos días para dejar de ser un jugador de élite. Los ingresos brutales tienen fecha de caducidad. En cambio, Shakira va a seguir ganando un dineral por muchos años. 

Lo mejor que pudo haber hecho fue quedarse con la Shakira y vivir la vida en Miami con sus hijos, a los que ha estado cuidado en solitario debido a que su madre siempre está fuera. Pero en lugar de eso, ha optado por el camino más destructivo. Eso demuestra que es un idiota.


----------



## Culozilla (25 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Los catalanes no.
> 
> Los catalanes naziSSeparatistas como tu.
> 
> ...



Que un franquista nos llame “nazis” a los catalanes es el colmo del humor. 

Vete a meterte por el culo tu banderita espaÑorda, hijo de puta.


----------



## bangkoriano (25 Ago 2022)

Pues Piqué tiene pinta de vendealfombras


----------



## Culozilla (25 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Ni eso.
> Demasiado forrado y de famila con pasta para ser indepe.
> Pero como la mayoría de la gente en Cataluña cree que Cataluña tiene derecho a ejercer la autodeterminación.
> Eso no implica ser indepe.



Está claro que el nen de la Bonanova no es indepe. A la vista está con quienes se relaciona y con quienes quería hacer negocios. 

Piqué es escoria.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (25 Ago 2022)

Mirad la tráquea de la elementa, eso tiene que tener mas potencia de succión que una Dyson.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Ago 2022)

La verdad, viendo el nivel que hay en Tuset, puede que esta sea la última tía en la que me fijaría 

Pero es que por la misma calle santaló que es donde tiene el apartamento. Sales a tirar la basura y te cruzas con 10 mejores que la chía


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Que un franquista nos llame “nazis” a los catalanes es el colmo del humor.
> 
> Vete a meterte por el culo tu banderita espaÑorda, hijo de puta.



hijo de puta naziSSeparatista :

vuestra ideologia es :

1. la raza distinta y superior catalana -----> NAZISMO
2. robar otros territorios : otras regiones de España (Valencia , Baleares, ...) y otras regiones de Francia (Rosellon, Cerdaña, ...) para construir vuestra Narnia Reich ---> lebensraum --> NAZISMO
3. usar el adoctrinamiento en los colegios y universidades para extender vuestra mentira --> NAZISMO
4. usar la violencia para imponer vuestra mentira --> NAZISMO


y los naziSSeparatistas catalanes no sois todos los catalanes : solo la MITAD de los catalanes.
la otra mitad de los catalanes os rechazan y se siguen sintiendo ESPAÑOLES.
esto os jode por encima de todo a los naziSSeparatistas
¿¿¿te jode verdad charnego??? jajajaja pues JO DE TE


Culozilla eres y serás siempre ESPAÑOL. y los hijos de tus hijos de tus hijos de tus hijos................. ESPAÑOLES TODOS.

JO-DE-TE HIJO DE PUTA de ESPAÑOL RENEGADO.


Por cierto naziSSeparatista :

Franco y la mitad de Españoles lucharon contra vosotros los naziSSeparatistas , asi que Franco de nazi no tenia nada , es mas : Hitler renegó de Franco.

Sí, ese Franco al que después de ganar la guerra vosotros los naziSSeparatistas le chupabais la polla :

Franco en Barcelona :

















Culozilla ESPAÑOL : LA BANDERA DE TU PAIS : ESPAÑA :


----------



## 4motion (25 Ago 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Pues Piqué tiene pinta de vendealfombras



Si le quitas la barbita, de gilipollas cara culo . Por eso se la deja. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Culozilla (25 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> hijo de puta naziSSeparatista :
> 
> vuestra ideologia es :
> 
> ...




¿Para qué discutirme con alguien que, evidentemente, tiene enormes problemas mentales?

Seguramente tienes brotes psicóticos y te estás medicando mucho. No voy a pelearme con un enfermo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> ¿Para qué discutirme con alguien que, evidentemente, tiene enormes problemas mentales?
> 
> Seguramente tienes brotes psicóticos y te estás medicando mucho. No voy a pelearme con un enfermo.




ahi ahiii...... sin poder rebatir nada de lo que te ponia naziSSeparatista
huis como ratas en cuanto se os planta cara 
charnego!!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Ago 2022)

Que piqué haya decidido salir con una chica del montón no las endiosará aún más? 

Ahora hasta la chica más del montón del instituto querrá un futbolista para ella y todo lo que esté por debajo, les parecerá mierda 

Ahora los chavales, incluso los más top, no podrán follar, ni con las feas de clase


----------



## Claire R (25 Ago 2022)

Esa chica esta embarazada: No se retoca las mechas, y le ha crecido la barriguita.


----------



## LangostaPaco (25 Ago 2022)

Q


Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166318
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166328
> ...



Que tío más ridículo dejar a la madre de sus hijos por ese orco, RETRASADO


----------



## LangostaPaco (25 Ago 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> Teniendo acceso a lo que tiene, si ha cogido ese "modelo" de coche será por algo.



Y que puede hacer que no hagan otras? Vaya argumento


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> No me creo que haya dejado a la Shakira por ese orco de Mordor.
> 
> Algo hay detrás que no sabemos........



Shakira era la voz cantante
y él es un macho alfa. 

Tiene dinero suficiente para no ser el perrito faldero de nadie y sin duda que la pasión sexual hace años que había desaparecido.

Las tensiones debían ser enormes porque Shakira renunciaba a mucho por empeñarse en formar " una familia " con alguien que a todas luces es incompatible. 

Ella en su afán de buscar un buen padre para sus hijos se complicó la vida pudiendo elegir lo que quisiera a lo largo del mundo, y se fue a meter en la boca del lobo, en el mundo de un secesionista chalado que no respeta ni siquiera a su país y que técnicamente es un traidor a su verdadera patria. 

allá se fue a Miami y en 4 meses su nueva canción ya tiene 500 millones de visualizaciones !


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2022)

y por si fuese poco , además de haber perdido un valioso tiempo de vida en Hezpania e importantes oportunidades de negocio, ahora la amenazan con la cárcel además de robarle una ingente cantidad de dinero que sólo pertenece a ella y no a los saqueadores criminales que la quieren robar por el simple hecho de estar en este país sin que este país le de nada a ella. 

Los ingresos de Shakira son por su trayectoria y su esfuerzo a lo largo de su vida fuera de España, nada le debe a este país . 

La Fiscalía pide más de ocho años de cárcel para Shakira y una multa de *23,7 millones*. 









La Fiscalía pide más de ocho años de cárcel para Shakira y una multa de 23,7 millones


El ministerio público acusa a la artista de seis delitos contra la Hacienda Pública




elpais.com


----------



## aventurero artritico (25 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> y por si fuese poco , además de haber perdido un valioso tiempo de vida en Hezpania e importantes oportunidades de negocio, ahora la amenazan con la cárcel además de robarle una ingente cantidad de dinero que sólo pertenece a ella y no a los saqueadores criminales que la quieren robar por el simple hecho de estar en este país sin que este país le de nada a ella.
> 
> Los ingresos de Shakira son por su trayectoria y su esfuerzo a lo largo de su vida fuera de España, nada le debe a este país .
> 
> ...



solo pagan impuestos los 4 que caen aqui por el destino.... ella tiene un don en la voz que le ha venido de nacimiento y tiene que contribuir. le da igual tener 10 millones que 20, hará lo mismo.

otra cosa es en que se gastan los impuestos.


----------



## terraenxebre (25 Ago 2022)

Piqué es el Sergio Ramos del Barsa, solo que en versión Charnega.


----------



## roquerol (25 Ago 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Y que puede hacer que no hagan otras? Vaya argumento



Haznos partícipes de tu sabiduría.


----------



## LangostaPaco (25 Ago 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> Haznos partícipes de tu sabiduría.



Necesita una chortina estable, que le aguante todas sus mierdas y está tragara con todo, con tal de disfrutar de los lujos, mientras pique se tira todo lo que se mueve y está se hace la loca


----------



## snoopi (25 Ago 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Le dobla la edad, ha tenido 2 hijos y 8 vidas más de experiencia...
> 
> En 20 años subes fotos y comparamos.
> 
> ...



Te cuento. Pique tenia 23 y ella 33.

Es decir, la churri estaba buenisima con 33 y el era un crio con 23 

12 años depues ella tiene 45 y se le caen las tetas el culo y cara vieja. En casa no hay maquillaje ni photoshop

La de 23.......estara mas o menos buena, no deja de ser una "novia" . Dentro de 20 años el tendra 55 y ella 43. Se busca otra de 23 y ¿que?

Parece que se tiene que quedar con esta para toda la vida........De momento ha salido al mercado y 35 a 23 no es una diferencia de edad enorme. 

Estara hasta la polla de que le gobierne la colombiana , se habra perdido mil fiestas q no tuvo con 23 años y se va a dar ahora el homenaje antes de q se le pase el arroz


----------



## Culozilla (25 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ahi ahiii...... sin poder rebatir nada de lo que te ponia naziSSeparatista
> huis como ratas en cuanto se os planta cara
> charnego!!!



Tú sí que huirías como una rata si tuvieras que decirme todo eso a la cara. Maricona multinicks.


----------



## terraenxebre (25 Ago 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Te cuento. Pique tenia 23 y ella 33.
> 
> Es decir, la churri estaba buenisima con 33 y el era un crio con 23
> 
> ...



Pones las dos juntas y el 99% de varones eligen a Shakira


----------



## eltonelero (25 Ago 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Pones las dos juntas y el 99% de varones eligen a Shakira



salvo que Shakira me mantuviera a cuerpo se rey, plan millonetis de por vida……..y aun asi lo dudaría mucho de no irme con la joven


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *La finalidad del deseo sexual, es la procreación. Es una alarma de la mente, una urgencia como el hambre o la sed que dirige al individuo para que se alimente o beba y que pueda sobrevivir , o se reproduzca para que sobreviva la especie. *
> 
> Detrás de la voluntad individual se esconde la voluntad de la especie, que es perpetuarse, no extinguirse e incluso mejorarse.
> 
> ...



se lee en medio minuto y les puede aportar una valiosa información . 
Lleva más tiempo escribirlo .


----------



## snoopi (25 Ago 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Pones las dos juntas y el 99% de varones eligen a Shakira



En pelotas y sin maquillar? 

El 99 por la joven. Con la otra tratarían por dinero


----------



## terraenxebre (25 Ago 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> En pelotas y sin maquillar?
> 
> El 99 por la joven. Con la otra tratarían por dinero



En pelotas y sin pasta, Shakira se mueve 18 veces mejor...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Ago 2022)

RDMS dijo:


> Esta niñata iba a la clase de mi hija en el instituto Frederic Mistral de Sarria allá en el 2016, es una niñata pija de cojones.Estaran 6 meses y romperán no aguantarán mas



Pero cuenta un poco hombre 

Es así de cranco de siempre? Como tiene la garganta de blanqueada?


----------



## snoopi (25 Ago 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> En pelotas y sin pasta, Shakira se mueve 18 veces mejor...



Centrese caballero, centrese. NUNCA NUNCA NUNCA puede tener las carnes igual una de 23 q una de 45. NUNCA

Despues , CENTRESE, esto al feminismo le revienta y manejan los medios. Le estan sacando las peores fotos q le pueden sacar y la otra va siempre hiper maquillada, mejor ropa etc etc.

Para empezar, mide 1,57 , joder, q es un tapon. Un tapon canijo de 45, por mucho q se mueva.

arrugas, cara vieja, que no hombre q no, que ni de coña.

La otra, no ves q le estan sacando las peores fotos q se le pueden sacar???? Ni una decente, con falta de color..venga coño q llevan camaras q te sacan la pupila del ojo a 1 km


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Ago 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Centrese caballero, centrese. NUNCA NUNCA NUNCA puede tener las carnes igual una de 23 q una de 45. NUNCA
> 
> Despues , CENTRESE, esto al feminismo le revienta y manejan los medios. Le estan sacando las peores fotos q le pueden sacar y la otra va siempre hiper maquillada, mejor ropa etc etc.
> 
> ...



No, el forero tiene razón, Shakira es notablemente mejor.

El tema, es que Shakira, no le apetecera hacerle mamazos a Piqué. Fin de la historieta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Ago 2022)

Podía ser peor, y haber cambiado a Shakira por esto


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Ago 2022)

Vaya mierda de tia


----------



## Vanatico (25 Ago 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> O simplemente la chupa mejor que la otra



Casi siempre que se empieza una relacion la chupan de puta madre y hasta tragan sin pedirselo.
Con el paso de los años te dicen que te la chupe tu madre.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Ago 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Casi siempre que se empieza una relacion la chupan de puta madre y hasta tragan sin pedirselo.
> Con el paso de los años te dicen que te la chupe tu madre.



Tal cual.


----------



## Calahan (26 Ago 2022)

Cierra la boquita, anda. Así no entran moscas. 
Y menos para decir las cuatro paridas de siempre.


----------



## Calahan (26 Ago 2022)

Si me rebajo a debatir con un idiota podría convertirme en uno.


----------



## al loro (26 Ago 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Esa la ha elegido Shakira.



El mejor comentario de la noche. Y ha sido todo un montaje entre los 2 para que hacienda no le meta el palo..


----------



## al loro (26 Ago 2022)

Al final acabó como la jovenzuela de Risto Mejode..


----------



## RDMS (26 Ago 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> ni para putas tiene ya
> 
> ahora si que viene una crisis gorda



Jajajaja


----------

